# real tips or gratuity



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

I was running back and fo from hotel X to the airport, pax says to me "yeah I signed up for a 20% driver tip" the next guy same trip within pennies of the other fare gives me 2$, of course I said it's not necessary …..what complete BS Uber trains or lies to the pax when they sign up to make them think that they are actually tipping us


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

No, there is a place where you can sign up for how much tip you give "Cab Drivers". Problem is they actually mean cab drivers when they select an UberTaxi in some markets not UberX drivers. People get that confused.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> ,, fare gives me 2$, of course I said it's not necessary &#8230;.


Why is it not necessary and why "of course"?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have only answered that question for pax a few times, I make it clear that is only for UberTaxi that will show up in something that looks like a Yellow cab, not UberX

the only way to tip an uberx driver is in cash. No tips I can remember from those that asked or mentioned the 20% yet.... I got two tips yesterday, I just said "thank you very much" and put them in my pocket.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Why is it not necessary and why "of course"?


because that was in the Uber training video, did you not watch it / pay attention ?


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> No, there is a place where you can sign up for how much tip you give "Cab Drivers". Problem is they actually mean cab drivers when they select an UberTaxi in some markets not UberX drivers. People get that confused.


well Uber damn sure has every UberX user 100% brainwashed that we are making too much and we are getting tipped


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> because that was in the Uber training video, did you not watch it / pay attention ?


yeah it's right after "people who rate you 1 stars for fun module", if you've hit the "you wont be driving in 2 more weeks because we have 1000 more drivers to screw lyft out of module" you've gone to far.

It's a tech company who treats there only real asset like last years iphone


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> because that was in the Uber training video, did you not watch it / pay attention ?


Watched it and paid attention. Also disregarded it, and the suit wearing driver image along with bottled water and mints. Of course you are doing ALL of that because it was in the video and you wouldn't want to deviate from anything in the video.....right?


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

zackly !


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

forkedover said:


> yeah it's right after "people who rate you 1 stars for fun module", if you've hit the "you wont be driving in 2 more weeks because we have 1000 more drivers to screw lyft out of module" you've gone to far.
> 
> It's a tech company who treats there only real asset like last years iphone


Last year's iPhone is velcro'ed to your dashboard, and can't even make calls.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Get Square and then you can take credit card tips.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> I was running back and fo from hotel X to the airport, pax says to me "yeah I signed up for a 20% driver tip" the next guy same trip within pennies of the other fare gives me 2$, of course I said it's not necessary &#8230;..what complete BS Uber trains or lies to the pax when they sign up to make them think that they are actually tipping us


It's a scam alright. Total BS!

Hey Shine, I think you have something stuck in your teeth there. It looks like a Volkswagen.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> Get Square and then you can take credit card tips.


Square is great. Quick, easy, and reliable. Never had a problem with it.


----------

